

Best Gorilla Marketing Trade Show Stunt Ever - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/trade/

======
bediger
I almost want to flag this: the article did not feature "gorillas", it
featured fake buddhist monks.

I am not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could
provoke confusion of "guerilla" and "gorilla". Does such a person envision the
Taliban sending large, hairy, non-human primates into action in Afghanistan?

------
simonh
That would be 'Guerilla'.

